# Bubbles



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2009)

Some of you may remember my neighbour's rabbit, Bubbles. Ebony's daddy. He had to be pts tonight. 







Binky free Bubbles. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry  He was such a pretty boy!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

so sorry


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP Little Man


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2009)

Rest in peace little bunny boy.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh no, what happened? I remember him very well


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

soem of him will live on in ebony


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 11, 2009)

ray::sad:


----------



## anneq (Mar 12, 2009)

Rest in Peace, little guy - so hard to lose one


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am so sorry, binky free big guy!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

RIP little guy! It is always sad to lose any rabbit!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 20, 2009)

What a handsome bunny. Binky free Bubbles. :rainbow:


----------

